# Breckenridge in the summer



## chalee94 (Apr 21, 2013)

Planning a trip to Colorado for the first time in 20 years and need some help...

1) Any dining suggestions?  Thinking in terms of interesting local places with good local food (wild game, maybe).  It's a guys trip so romantic ambiance is not essential (but if the food is great, feel free to mention the fancy places too).  A location that's easy access from Grand Timber Lodge is a plus.

2) Any suggestions for adjusting to altitude? Stay hydrated, I know. Any other tips?

3) Any tips about hikes or mountain bike rentals are also welcome.

Thanks.


----------



## CO skier (Apr 21, 2013)

When you do not feel like venturing out, the Lodgepole Bar and Grill at the Grand Timber makes a good pizza, and this winter offered a large pizza and pitcher of beer for $20.  There is a (free) billiard table and sports TV for amusement while you wait for the pizza.

When you check-in, the concierge will give you a magazine listing menus for more good restaurants than you could possibly visit in a week.

There is also this recent thread for Breckenridge restaurant ideas, if you have not already seen it:

http://69.16.236.4/~tugbbsc/forums/showthread.php?t=185702


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 21, 2013)

I can't say we've had any Earth shattering meals in Breck but we have had a few nice meals. 

Downstairs at Eric's has always been a decent sports bar atmosphere for lunch.

Log Cabin in Fresno has been good for breakfast and lunch. We typically eat there at least once per trip.

Blue Moose for breakfast is a must every trip. No credit cards, bring cash. 

The Breckenridge Brewery isn't a bad place for lunch and has some interesting beers. 

Sevens in the Grand Lodge on Peak 7 has some magnificent views but I consider the food average at best. Nice atmophere and I prefer it for lunch over dinner. Good views when the sun is up and they have some outdoor seating.

As mentioned the Lodge Pole at Grand Timber is nice but, IMO can be a little expensive for what it is. We usually eat there once when we're staying at Grand Timber but don't make a special trip if we're not. 

A couple of years back we had a completely forgetable breakfast at the Gold Pan. We haven't been back. Interesting atmosphere but that's where it ended. 
I've enjoyed the Mexican food at Mi Casa. My wife, on the other hand, doesn't like it.

The Dredge is one to stay away from IMHO. Bad food and bad service. It looks unique and that's why we went in there. Afterwards several people we know who go to Breck on a regular basis told us it hasn't ever been good. 

Last trip there in October we ate at the Southridge Seafood Grill. Both meals were excellent and the atmosphere is interesting. They had a great looking old bar.

Quandry Grill is a restaurant I really wanted to like but........didn't. I've given them three shots at our business because it has a good location when we're staying at Marriott's Mountain Valley Lodge. Unfortunately they've let us down every time in both the service and food catagory. I suppose if we just ordered a burger and a beer we'd have been happy.


----------



## deannak (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for all the great food ideas! I'm bookmarking this thread for future use, because we're booked into the Grand Lodge on 7 in January.  It's my first time in Breck in years, and I can hardly wait!


----------



## mwwich (Apr 23, 2013)

Would second breakfast at Blue Moose.

We were in Breckenridge last August for 4 nights and went to Blue River Bistro twice...a little more high end but great food and atmosphere, good place to meet people and hang out.


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 23, 2013)

deannak said:


> Thanks for all the great food ideas! I'm bookmarking this thread for future use, because we're booked into the Grand Lodge on 7 in January.  It's my first time in Breck in years, and I can hardly wait!



If you haven't seen them, I have a photo album from our stay at GL7 here http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Trave...eak-7/19055776_QcpPzS#!i=1492688070&k=hwF8K5w .

I believe the second building is open now. We're back at GL7 this coming Sept. and I'm looking forward to seeing the upgrades. Because of the thinner air at GL7's elevation of 10,000 feet and issue they've had with UV, GL7 has retrofitted the resort with air conditioning. I believe it may be the only resort in Breckenridge at has AC for the summer months.


----------



## SallyMagoo (Apr 23, 2013)

A great little Italian place off of Main Street is Giampetro's.  It's small, so there might be a wait to get in; it's good to go early or during off hours.


----------



## deannak (Apr 24, 2013)

dougp26364 said:


> If you haven't seen them, I have a photo album from our stay at GL7 here http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Trave...eak-7/19055776_QcpPzS#!i=1492688070&k=hwF8K5w .
> 
> I believe the second building is open now. We're back at GL7 this coming Sept. and I'm looking forward to seeing the upgrades. Because of the thinner air at GL7's elevation of 10,000 feet and issue they've had with UV, GL7 has retrofitted the resort with air conditioning. I believe it may be the only resort in Breckenridge at has AC for the summer months.



Hey, thanks for the photos!!  It looks great, and I'm SO looking forward to our stay!  Have fun there in Sept!


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 24, 2013)

We really enjoy Breck in Sept. The crowds tend to be a little lighter, the aspens are usually turning golden and then there's Octoberfest (yes, it's in Sept. in Breck). We really enjoyed Octoberfest the year we accidentally booked our vacation for that weekend.


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 24, 2013)

dougp26364 said:


> We really enjoy Breck in Sept. The crowds tend to be a little lighter, the aspens are usually turning golden and then there's Octoberfest (yes, it's in Sept. in Breck). We really enjoyed Octoberfest the year we accidentally booked our vacation for that weekend.



They do thow some good parties, and Breckenridge's Oktoberfest is lots of fun (and BTW, Oktoberfest is always celebrated in September, following the lead set in Germany where it started).  We may try to go up there for the weekend this year if it works out.

I know this thread is about summer activities, but speaking of Breckenridge events, if anyone gets the chance to go there during their Ullr Fest in January, I highly recommend it.  It runs a full week, with the street parade on Thursday that was the most fun, wild parade I have experienced.  It was a hoot!

Kurt


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 24, 2013)

PigsDad said:


> They do thow some good parties, and Breckenridge's Oktoberfest is lots of fun (and BTW, Oktoberfest is always celebrated in September, following the lead set in Germany where it started).  We may try to go up there for the weekend this year if it works out.
> 
> I know this thread is about summer activities, but speaking of Breckenridge events, if anyone gets the chance to go there during their Ullr Fest in January, I highly recommend it.  It runs a full week, with the street parade on Thursday that was the most fun, wild parade I have experienced.  It was a hoot!
> 
> Kurt



If you make it for the Octoberfest weekend and spot a couple with two Scottish Terriers (likely in strollers), one black and one wheaten, that's probably us. We'll have our dogs in tow next trip as GL7 allows owners to bring their dogs (the entire reason we purchased a unit there). When there's a crowd, especially a crowd that's been drinking, we like to keep the dogs up and out from under foot. Drinking, dogs and dog leashes can become more entertaining than we'd like.


----------



## PigsDad (Apr 24, 2013)

dougp26364 said:


> If you make it for the Octoberfest weekend and spot a couple with two Scottish Terriers (likely in strollers), one black and one wheaten, that's probably us. We'll have our dogs in tow next trip as GL7 allows owners to bring their dogs (the entire reason we purchased a unit there). When there's a crowd, especially a crowd that's been drinking, we like to keep the dogs up and out from under foot. Drinking, dogs and dog leashes can become more entertaining than we'd like.



Will do!  It will probably depend on if there is availability at Valdoro for Open Season, as we are HGVC owners.  I haven't been up there in the fall for a few years (but was there just last weekend for the "bonus" weekend of skiing!  ).

Kurt


----------



## deannak (Apr 25, 2013)

PigsDad said:


> I know this thread is about summer activities, but speaking of Breckenridge events, if anyone gets the chance to go there during their Ullr Fest in January, I highly recommend it.  It runs a full week, with the street parade on Thursday that was the most fun, wild parade I have experienced.  It was a hoot!
> 
> Kurt



That does look like a blast!  Turns out we'll get there a week after the Ullr Fest is done.  Oh well, maybe something to plan for Jan 2015???  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## TomR (Apr 25, 2013)

Doug, thanks for the pictures. I have an exchange for a friend into a studio there in January. Is the guest bedroom you show in the pictures the studio portion of a lock-off? 

Tom


----------



## dougp26364 (Apr 26, 2013)

TomR said:


> Doug, thanks for the pictures. I have an exchange for a friend into a studio there in January. Is the guest bedroom you show in the pictures the studio portion of a lock-off?
> 
> Tom



Yes it is. Unlike a traditional studio, GL7 puts in a door to separate the bedroom from the rest of the unit.


----------



## TomR (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks Doug.  My friend will be happy to hear this.


----------



## sudiski (May 1, 2013)

chalee94 said:


> Planning a trip to Colorado for the first time in 20 years and need some help...
> 
> 2) Any suggestions for adjusting to altitude? Stay hydrated, I know. Any other tips?
> Drink lots of water and cut back on caffeine and alcohol your first couple of days there.  I take an aspirin 2 days before and during our trip.  My husband started having problems sleeping and breathing at night, so now takes Diamox. It's a perscription drug that has been a huge help for him.  He starts the Diamox a couple of days before our trip and the first few days there.
> ...


----------



## chalee94 (May 1, 2013)

sudiski said:


> chalee94 said:
> 
> 
> > Planning a trip to Colorado for the first time in 20 years and need some help...
> ...



thanks for this. i'm a little nervous about altitude issues.

we will have a rental car so glenwood canyon sounds interesting as well.

(i appreciate all the dining suggestions by the other posters as well.  very much looking forward to the trip.)


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 1, 2013)

> Log Cabin in Fresno has been good for breakfast and lunch. We typically eat there at least once per trip.


Frisco is the town he is thinking of.  Yes, I think the food is good there, too.  

We go to Breck often, but believe it or not, we don't really have any restaurants that were great.  Some are definitely overpriced.  

I like Bumba Gumps.


----------



## chalee94 (May 2, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We go to Breck often, but believe it or not, we don't really have any restaurants that were great.  Some are definitely overpriced.



sounds like i need to plan another trip to HHI to get my grub on...


----------



## dougp26364 (May 3, 2013)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Frisco is the town he is thinking of.  Yes, I think the food is good there, too.
> 
> We go to Breck often, but believe it or not, we don't really have any restaurants that were great.  Some are definitely overpriced.
> 
> I like Bumba Gumps.



I would tend to agree there aren't any outstanding restaurants in Breck but there are some that are good. Well, I do really like the Blue Moose. 

We had one of the worst meals at a Bubba Gumps at the one in Breck, so I'd consider it a hit/miss for this particular chain.


----------

